# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Talviliikenne 2015-16

## Eppu

En tiedä yhtään onko mitään muutoksia oikeasti tulossa ensi talveksi. Korjattavaa toki olisi paljonkin. Tässä eräs luonnos, joka käsittää linjat 3, 12 ja 32 sekä joitakin muita muutoksia näihin liittyen:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?m...A.khhe_j7LQ0ZM

Linja 3: Reitti katkaistaan Arkkitehdinkadulle (toki edellyttää kiertoliittymän rakentamista Arkkitehdinkatu/Insinöörinkatu). Hiljaisena aikana päätepysäkki olisi edelleen E-Hervanta. Muutoksen myötä ei tarvita enää lisävuoroja eikä siten 5 min vuoroväliä. Kaikki vuorot Lielahdenkatua ja myöhemmin Niemenrannan kautta.
Linja 4: Reitti Kanjoninkadun kautta.
Linja 12: Hallila - Keskustori - Reuharinniemi. Vuoroväli aina 30 min. Reuharinniemestä myös 7:15Y Possilankadun kautta TAYS:iin.
Linja 28: Reitin nopeuttaminen Pirkankadun-Sepänkadun-Paasikiventien kautta, Lielahdessa suoraan Enqvistinkatua. 
Linja 30: Uusi linja Etelä-Hervanta-Keskustori. Vuoroväli arkisin päivällä ja ruuhkissa 15 min. Ei aja hiljaiseen aikaan, jolloin 3 ajaa E-Hervantaan. Muodostaa yhdessä linjan 13 kanssa 7,5 min vuorovälin Tieteenkadulla.
Linja 32: Tays - Hervanta - Hatanpää - Keskustori. Korvaa linjan 12 ruuhkavuoroja muodostaen Hallilaan vartin vuorovälin samalla kun palvelee poikittaisyhteyksiä.

----------


## Rester

Ainakaan ei täältä pääse käsiksi tuohon karttaan, väittää, ettei käyttöoikeudet riitä.

Tuosta Sepänkadun nopeudesta en kyllä menisi vannomaan: ruuhka-aikaan se on ihan yhtä tukossa kuin Pispalan valtatie, vieläpä säännöllisemmin. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella 28 puolestaan toimii aikatauluvarmemmin muutenkin. Satakunnankatu ei tässä ainakaan se pullonkaula ole.

----------


## Eppu

> Ainakaan ei täältä pääse käsiksi tuohon karttaan, väittää, ettei käyttöoikeudet riitä.


Sori. Nyt pitäis toimia...

----------


## Precise

Ihan hyviä ajatuksia! Erityisesti linjojen 12 ja 35 yhdistäminen kuulostaa hyvältä ajatukselta, samalla kun kolmosen vuorot ohjataan Niemenrantaan.

Näistä Hervannan poikittaislinjoista, pidän edelleen parhaana ratkaisuna jakaa nykyinen 32 kahteen osaan Hervannan kohdalta. Lisäksi nykyinen 32+65-linja on sekava, mutta tässä sentään vuorovälin tahdistus on onnistunut.

Itseasiassa linjan 32 jatkaminen keskustaan lienee parempi idea kuin miltä äkkiä voisi edes kuulostaa: Hatanpään sairaala kaipaisi varmasti lisävuoroja keskustan suuntaan, ja nyt suoraan Hatanpään valtatietä ajavia vuoroja on hankala laittaa kiertämään sairaalan kautta.

Vuorovälin parannuspaineita löytyy monelta suunnalta: Härmälä (1+11), Teiskontie (1+8), Tesoma (8+17). Pahin ongelma on Härmälässä.

Nelosen reitin muuttaisin siten, että ensin ajetaan Hervantakeskukseen ja vasta sitten Länsi-Hervantaan. Myös tuo Kanjoninkatu-versio kuulostaa pätevältä.

Linjan 28 Paasikiventien-siirrossa on kaksi ongelmaa: linjapari TAYS:lle 27:n kanssa ja Amurin liikenne. Jos 15 minuutin vuoroväli Lielahden ja TAYS:n välillä on epäolennainen, 28 voitaisi siirtää Sepänkadulle ihan reitin pituuden vuoksi (nopeuserosta en sitten tiedä ainakaan aamuliikenteessä Sepänkadun takia). Jos 28 siirretään Amurista pois, linja 26 voisi tulla tilalle.

Jos kuitenkin pidetään 28 Satakunnankadulla, siirtäisin kokeilumielessä sekä linjan 27 että 28 kokonaan Satakunnankadulle, joilla reitti jatkuisi luontevana ja ruuhkainen ja hankala Hämeenpuisto jäisi pois. Joka tapauksessa siirtäisin sekä linjat 27 ja 28 Enqvistinkadulle.

Ykkönen on sitten hauskempi tapaus. Nyt JOLI:n visioimassa ratkaisussa on A-vuoro suoraan lentoasemalle, B-lenkki vastapäivään ja C-lenkki myötäpäivään. Nykyiset aamuruuhkan Le-vuorot pitenevät idässä Vatialaan ja lyhenevät lännessä Suupantorille (ilmeisesti reitti kulkee vastaavalla tavalla kuin linjalla 65). Tällöin 4/8 vuoroa ruuhkaliikenteessä päättyy jo Suupantorille. Loput kolme haaraa kilpailevat neljästä vuorosta, joten todennäköisesti esimerkiksi Kyöstillä tämä johtaa vuorovälin harvenemiseen ruuhka-aikaan 15 minuutista 60 minuuttiin - ellei JOLI:lla ollut tarjota tähän jotakin fiksua. On kuitenkin hyvä, että kaikki vuorot ajavat Vatialaan, sillä nykyisin Le-vuoron perässä ajava Vatialan auto joutuu Pirkkalan päässäkin tarkistelemaan, onko pysäkeillä Vatialaan menossa olevia matkustajia. Käytännössähän näin on harvoin, mutta ei matkustajia kai pysäkillekään voi jättää.

Ykkösen aikatauluvarmuutta parantelisin niillä ajamillani Hatanpään joukkoliikennekaistoilla, ykkösen toimivilla liikennevaloetuuksilla, tarkennetuilla ajoajoilla eri väliaikataulupisteiden välillä ja poistamalla sen kirotun toisen pysäkin Koskipuistossa idän suuntaan. Nämä siis ensi kesäksi luvattujen linjamuutosten lisäksi.

----------


## Eppu

> Itseasiassa linjan 32 jatkaminen keskustaan lienee parempi idea kuin miltä äkkiä voisi edes kuulostaa: Hatanpään sairaala kaipaisi varmasti lisävuoroja keskustan suuntaan, ja nyt suoraan Hatanpään valtatietä ajavia vuoroja on hankala laittaa kiertämään sairaalan kautta.


Kaipaisi toki. Heinäkuun uudistusten myötä Hatanpään suunta on jäänyt hieman paitsioon kysyntään nähden. Ykköslinja kun ei palvele kaikkia kuitenkaan kun se ei aja kosken länsipuolelle. Muut linjat, siis sellaiset jotka kosken ylittävät, tarjonta on varsin vähäistä (jokaisella näistä linjoista pääosin puolen tunnin vuoroväli tai harvempi). Tuolla 32:lla olisi tällä pienellä reitin jatkeella monta etua: Linjan 12 ruuhkavuorot voidaan hoitaa 32:n tarjonnalla, Hatanpään ja keskustan välille tulee pari vuoroa lisää ja myös linjan 21 ruuhkaisuus helpottunee hieman. Sitäkin ajattelin tuon linjan 12 harventamisen myötä, että linjalle 31 voisi ruuhkiin laittaa toisen auton, lähinnä Nekalan koulun ja Norssin takia.




> Linjan 28 Paasikiventien-siirrossa on kaksi ongelmaa: linjapari TAYS:lle 27:n kanssa ja Amurin liikenne. Jos 15 minuutin vuoroväli Lielahden ja TAYS:n välillä on epäolennainen, 28 voitaisi siirtää Sepänkadulle ihan reitin pituuden vuoksi (nopeuserosta en sitten tiedä ainakaan aamuliikenteessä Sepänkadun takia).


Sen mitä olen havainnut niin tämä linjojen 27 ja 28 porrastus on ollut koko syksyn lähinnä pelkkä vitsi, ja tuskin lisäautokaan on tätä seikkaa helpottamaan. Sanoisin, että Siivikkalaan olisi syytä olla nopeampi yhteys. Linja 27 voi minun puolesta edelleen ajella Harjuntaustaa, mutta mitään muuta linjaa sinne ei ole tarpeen laittaa. Ja ihan reilusti palauttaisin 27:n myös Sammonkadulle, minkä ihmeen takia sinne Taysiin nyt tarvii niin paljon tarjontaa?

----------


## Rester

> Sen mitä olen havainnut niin tämä linjojen 27 ja 28 porrastus on ollut koko syksyn lähinnä pelkkä vitsi, ja tuskin lisäautokaan on tätä seikkaa helpottamaan. Sanoisin, että Siivikkalaan olisi syytä olla nopeampi yhteys. Linja 27 voi minun puolesta edelleen ajella Harjuntaustaa, mutta mitään muuta linjaa sinne ei ole tarpeen laittaa. Ja ihan reilusti palauttaisin 27:n myös Sammonkadulle, minkä ihmeen takia sinne Taysiin nyt tarvii niin paljon tarjontaa?


No eipä sillä paljoa virkaa Sammonkadullakaan nykytarjonnalla ole. Laittaa sen kumpaan tahansa, se on vähän "jaloissa". Nykyisellään puolen tunnin vuoroväli 29:llä päiväsaikaan olisi liian harva, mutta toisaalta ruuhka-aikaan 29:n Kalkun-vuorot ja 27 ajavat tuon yhteisen reittiosuuden peräkkäin. Ja toisaalta, jos 29:n vuorotarjontaa tihennettäisiin päiväsaikaan, tulisiko Pitkäniemen suuntaan ylitarjontaa? Olisiko järkeä siirtää linjan toinen pää samantien Nokialle asti?

----------


## killerpop

> Linjan 28 Paasikiventien-siirrossa on kaksi ongelmaa: linjapari TAYS:lle 27:n kanssa ja Amurin liikenne. Jos 15 minuutin vuoroväli Lielahden ja TAYS:n välillä on epäolennainen, 28 voitaisi siirtää Sepänkadulle ihan reitin pituuden vuoksi (nopeuserosta en sitten tiedä ainakaan aamuliikenteessä Sepänkadun takia). Jos 28 siirretään Amurista pois, linja 26 voisi tulla tilalle.
> 
> Jos kuitenkin pidetään 28 Satakunnankadulla, siirtäisin kokeilumielessä sekä linjan 27 että 28 kokonaan Satakunnankadulle, joilla reitti jatkuisi luontevana ja ruuhkainen ja hankala Hämeenpuisto jäisi pois. Joka tapauksessa siirtäisin sekä linjat 27 ja 28 Enqvistinkadulle.


28:llakin ohi rautatieaseman meneviä matkustajia (jotka ovat tulleet kyytiin Lielahdesta) on käytännössä työmatkaliikenteessäkin kourallinen. Sen sijaan enemmän näkee tilannetta, että linjan 3 vuoroista koitetaan vaihtaa Keskustorilla joihinkin etelään meneviin autoihin, niin 4, 5, 10, 12, jotka lähtevät suhteellisen läheltä. Ja kun monesti 3:n saapuu samaan aikaan kun 4 ja 10 lähtee, on myöhästyminen todellista.

Oleellista olisikin tehdä linjojen 26 ja 28 osalta länsipäiden vaihto. 28 kulkisi jatkossa Kaarilasta Satakunnankadun kautta Sorilaan ja 26 Siivikkalasta Pirkankatua kohti etelää. Pispalan valtatien ja Paasikiventien välinen nopeusero lie aika marginaalinen, ainakin silloin kun Onkiniemen eritasoliittymää aletaan Santalahteen valmistaa.

Mitä tulee vielä tuohon 27 ja 28 matkustajien nykyiseen kulkemiseen, niin varsinkin viikonloppuisin on nähty sitä että asiakkaat jää Harjuntaustan pysäkeillä odottamaan 27:aa joka tulee noin 5 min linjan 28 perässä. Ehkä Pispalaan menevät ei tiedä, että 28 palvelee sitä myös.

Joka tapauksessa, voisin kuvitella että tuo 26/28 muutos saisi aikaan ainakin aikatauluvarmuutta ja lisäksi myös niitä kauan kaivattuja yhteyksiä myös Lielahden alueelta etelään (ikävä kyllä 21 ei palvele kuin markettialuetta). Satakunnankadulla voi olla kyllä perusteltua pitää toinen linja, kun vanha tuttu 16 poistui Amurista.

----------


## Multsun poika

Ykköselle pitäisi ehkä saada aamuruuhkaan jokin tukilinja ja/tai vuoroja Härmälästä alkaen.

Ykkösen kaikkien vuorojen ajattamista jatkossa toisessa päässä Lentolan Prismalle saakka en ymmärrä. Liuttuun tulee ylikapasiteettia reilusti.

Kolmoselle pitäisi myös tehdä jotakin. Lentsun ja Hervannan päät eivät ole tasapainossa, eikä tuota Niemenrannan rakentaminen juuri muuksi muuta.

----------


## Precise

Jos muu ei auta, pidän kolmosen länsipään ja ysin yhdistämistä erittäin mielenkiintoisena ajatuksena, joka olisi syytä vähintään tarkastella vaikutuksineen läpi.

Aamulehdessähän oli tänään juttua eilisestä Nokian yleisötilaisuudesta. Työnimellä 29B kulkeva linja vastaa nykyistä Kalkun haaraa jatkettuna Nokian asemalle. Työnumerolla 29A kulkeva linja kulkee edelleen Pitkäniemeen. Linjaa 71 jatketaan Tesomalle asti, ja sen vuorot keskitetään Rounionkadulle. Linja 74 lakkautetaan ja linjan 14N vuorot keskipäivällä ja illalla lakkautetaan.

Päällisin puolin ihan hyviä uudistuksia. Nokian aseman itäpuolelta ihmiset eivät ole halukkaita kulkemaan ensin länteen (päinvastaiseen suuntaan) vaihtaakseen Keskustorin bussiin, joten toivottavasti ovat tyytyväisiä mutkittelevammasta reitistä huolimatta. Mielenkiintoinen ja erittäin oleellinen yksityiskohta jäi puuttumaan, nimittäin 29:n eri haarojen vuorovälit. Tärkeimpien työmatka-aikojen ulkopuolellahan 29B (Kalkun kautta) olisi järkevämpi, mutta Kalkkuun alkaa tulla ylitarjontaa, kun siellä ajaa 17, 29B ja 71.

----------


## Jufo

> Jos muu ei auta, pidän kolmosen länsipään ja ysin yhdistämistä erittäin mielenkiintoisena ajatuksena, joka olisi syytä vähintään tarkastella vaikutuksineen läpi.
> 
> Aamulehdessähän oli tänään juttua eilisestä Nokian yleisötilaisuudesta. Työnimellä 29B kulkeva linja vastaa nykyistä Kalkun haaraa jatkettuna Nokian asemalle. Työnumerolla 29A kulkeva linja kulkee edelleen Pitkäniemeen. Linjaa 71 jatketaan Tesomalle asti, ja sen vuorot keskitetään Rounionkadulle. Linja 74 lakkautetaan ja linjan 14N vuorot keskipäivällä ja illalla lakkautetaan.
> 
> Päällisin puolin ihan hyviä uudistuksia. Nokian aseman itäpuolelta ihmiset eivät ole halukkaita kulkemaan ensin länteen (päinvastaiseen suuntaan) vaihtaakseen Keskustorin bussiin, joten toivottavasti ovat tyytyväisiä mutkittelevammasta reitistä huolimatta. Mielenkiintoinen ja erittäin oleellinen yksityiskohta jäi puuttumaan, nimittäin 29:n eri haarojen vuorovälit. Tärkeimpien työmatka-aikojen ulkopuolellahan 29B (Kalkun kautta) olisi järkevämpi, mutta Kalkkuun alkaa tulla ylitarjontaa, kun siellä ajaa 17, 29B ja 71.


Nokian Uutisissakin oli uutinen: linkki

On jo aikakin, että linjaa 29 jatketaan Nokialle ja Kankaantakaan saadaan koko päivän kohtuullinen palvelutaso ilman vaihtoja. Reittiä voisi suoristaa Kalkussa ajamaan suoraan Kalkun viertotietä niin reitti olisi melko suoraviivainen ja sama kuin aiempi JK-reitti. Pitkäniemeen ehkä riittäisi liikennöidä vain ruuhka-aikaan työmatkaliikennettä, mutta olen havainnut, että jonkinverran sarpattilaisia on siirtynyt käyttämään tätä ykkösvyöhykkeen bussilinjaa ja Pitkäniemeen näyttää usein jatkavan muutama matkustaja per vuoro hiljaisinakin tunteina. Näin ollen ehkä linjalla 29 tarjonnan puolittaminen tasan Pitkäniemen ja Kankaantaan välillä toimisi parhaiten, mikä tarkoittaisi molemmilla A/B-haaroilla tunnin vuoroväliä keskipäivällä/lauantaisin/sunnuntaisin ja puolen tunnin vuoroväliä arkisin ruuhka-aikaan.

Muutoksen myötä 71 jää Vihnusjärvellä/Kalkussa tarpeettomaksi (29B ja 17 korvaavat) ja sen kannattaisi ennemmin ajaa suoraan Rounionkatua aina Myllypuroon asti, josta Tesomalle. Samalla se korvaisi kaikki keskipäivän/alkuillan linjan 36 tynkävuorot välillä Länsitori - Myllypuro. Linjan 71 matkustajamäärät jäänevät kuitenkin edelleen vähäisiksi.

----------


## Jufo

Nokian linjastomuutoksesta kaudelle 2015-2016 voi antaa palautetta kahdesta vaihtoehdosta:

https://palvelut2.tampere.fi/e3/loma...62/lomake.html

VE1 ja VE2 välillä ei näytä olevan muuta eroa kuin linjojen 29B ja 71 reitit vaihtuvat päittäin Kankaantaan/Rounionkadun kautta.

VE1 olisi luontevampi vaihtoehto mutta Kankaantakaan on palvelua vain ruuhka-aikaan. VE2 tarjoaa Kankaantakaan palvelua linjalla 71 kaikkina päivinä mutta vaihdollisesti vaihtamalla Tampereelle joko Länsitorilla tai Nokian asemalla.

Paras ratkaisu olisi VE1 mutta siten, että 29B ajaa joka päivä, myös viikonloppuisin, puolet kaikista 29:n nykyisistä vuoroista ja Pitkäniemeen sitten toinen puoli vuoroista.

----------


## Miska

> Paras ratkaisu olisi VE1 mutta siten, että 29B ajaa joka päivä, myös viikonloppuisin, puolet kaikista 29:n nykyisistä vuoroista ja Pitkäniemeen sitten toinen puoli vuoroista.


Tämä olisi kai kuitenkin kalliimpi ratkaisu kuin VE1 ja VE2. Lisäksi 29:n haarat olisivat epätasapainossa, kun B-haaran ajoaika olisi selvästi pidempi kuin Pitkäniemen haaran. Käytännössä siis tarvittaisiin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella yksi lisäauto ja jommalla kummalla haaralla auto seisoisi päättärillä puoli tuntia tyhjänpanttina. VE1:ssä ja VE2:ssa kaiketi ajatuksena on ollut, että 74:lta vapautuva auto siirretään 29:n Kalkun haaralle, jota jatketaan Nokian asemalle. Tuolloin muutos on kustannusneutraali.

----------


## Jufo

> Tämä olisi kai kuitenkin kalliimpi ratkaisu kuin VE1 ja VE2. Lisäksi 29:n haarat olisivat epätasapainossa, kun B-haaran ajoaika olisi selvästi pidempi kuin Pitkäniemen haaran. Käytännössä siis tarvittaisiin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella yksi lisäauto ja jommalla kummalla haaralla auto seisoisi päättärillä puoli tuntia tyhjänpanttina. VE1:ssä ja VE2:ssa kaiketi ajatuksena on ollut, että 74:lta vapautuva auto siirretään 29:n Kalkun haaralle, jota jatketaan Nokian asemalle. Tuolloin muutos on kustannusneutraali.


Niin, ilman kustannusten lisäystä on vaikea parantaa palvelutasoakaan. Ongelma on se, että sekä VE1 että VE2 jättävät jomman kumman alueen (Kankaantaka/Rounionkatu) kokonaan ilman palvelua ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella. 

Toisaalta 71 ollaan jatkamassa kaikkina viikonpäivinä Tesomalle niin kai sekin 3-4 km lisäys reitin pituuteen kasvattaa kustannuksia jonkin verran. 

Linjan 29/B voisi jakaa linjoiksi 19 ja 29. Noilla numeroillahan on ajettu Takahuhtiin/Linnainmaalle ennenkin. En ole tutkinut miten aikataulujen porrastus ja autokierrot saadaan synkronoitua yhteen ilman puolen tunnin seisontaa päätteellä, mutta luulisi olevan mahdollista.

----------


## Eppu

Noihin Nokian vaihtoehtoihin voisi kommentoida, että kun lähtötilanne on täysin susi, niin kumpikaan vaihtoehto ei tunnu toistaan paremmalta. Kaikkea muuta kyllä ehdotetaan, mutta sitä ainoaa järkevää toimenpidettä vältellään edelleenkin kuin ruttoa.

Pirkkalan osalta tuli mieleen tuossa yks päivä, että miksei lentoasemalle perusteta omaa linjaa, joka kiertäisi keskustassa ras-las ja ajelisi mennen tullen Pirkkahallin kautta. Voisi ykkönen selkiytyä entisestään ja kenties linjaa 14 hieman suoristaa samalla.

----------


## Precise

> Noihin Nokian vaihtoehtoihin voisi kommentoida, että kun lähtötilanne on täysin susi, niin kumpikaan vaihtoehto ei tunnu toistaan paremmalta. Kaikkea muuta kyllä ehdotetaan, mutta sitä ainoaa järkevää toimenpidettä vältellään edelleenkin kuin ruttoa.
> 
> Pirkkalan osalta tuli mieleen tuossa yks päivä, että miksei lentoasemalle perusteta omaa linjaa, joka kiertäisi keskustassa ras-las ja ajelisi mennen tullen Pirkkahallin kautta. Voisi ykkönen selkiytyä entisestään ja kenties linjaa 14 hieman suoristaa samalla.


Miten sitten siivoaisit Nokian liikennettä? On selvää, että Kankaantaassa liikenne huononi, mutta Koskenmäessä, keskustassa ja Taka-Lauttala/Harjuniityssä ollaan tyytyväisempiä aiempaan nähden ja muualla Etelä-Nokialla aikalailla yhtä tyytyväisiä/tyytymättömiä kuin ennen muutostakin. Ongelmaa on paisuteltu ja jos joku nyt oikeasti on mennyt ostamaan 30 000  auton bussilinjan muutoksen takia niin hän ei kyllä enää tuon sijoituksen jälkeen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi palaa.

Lähivuosiksi on kuulemma suunnitteilla moottoritien kautta lentoasemalle kulkeva linja (peräti jo Tokeen ostoliikenteen päätyttyä?). Messukeskuksen ja lentoaseman välisissä yhteyksissä on kieltämättä parantamisen varaa. Niin kauan kuin ykkönen on lentoaseman ainoa ja pääyhteys, en lähtisi sitä pilkkomaan. Linja 14 Pereen itäpuolella on kaksijakoinen juttu: reitti voitaisi suoristaa entiselle 11:n reitille, mutta samalla menetettäisi asiointiyhteys Partolaan.

----------


## tkp

> Noihin Nokian vaihtoehtoihin voisi kommentoida, että kun lähtötilanne on täysin susi, niin kumpikaan vaihtoehto ei tunnu toistaan paremmalta. Kaikkea muuta kyllä ehdotetaan, mutta sitä ainoaa järkevää toimenpidettä vältellään edelleenkin kuin ruttoa.


Lopetaan järjetön vaihtorumba Nokian asemalla? Eihän tuo vaatisi kuin että 70 jatkaisi suoraan 71/73:na asemalta eteenpäin ja toisinpäin. Ainoastaan pohjois-nokian yhteydet jäisi vaihdollisiksi. Mutta lieneekö sitten periaatekysymys että näin ei voida toimia kun insinööri on tälläisen vaihtorumban suunnitellut...

----------


## Rester

En kyllä itsekään keksi mitään muuta järkevää syytä 29:n päähaaran pitämisenä Pitkäniemessä kuin tuo autopäivien määrä. Pitkäniemeen ei työvuorojen vaihtumisen ulkopuolella tarvitsisi maksimissaan liikennettä kuin kerran tunnissa, hiljaisena aikoina ei välttämättä sitäkään, sen verran vähäistä on omien kokemusten mukaan käyttö tuolla päässä. Nokian-haaraa voisi jotkut oikeasti käyttääkin jopa tuolloin, joten se voisi olla tuon ylimääräisen auton arvoistakin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Lopetaan järjetön vaihtorumba Nokian asemalla? Eihän tuo vaatisi kuin että 70 jatkaisi suoraan 71/73:na asemalta eteenpäin ja toisinpäin. Ainoastaan pohjois-nokian yhteydet jäisi vaihdollisiksi. Mutta lieneekö sitten periaatekysymys että näin ei voida toimia kun insinööri on tälläisen vaihtorumban suunnitellut...


Nokian sisäisten linjojen linpituudethan ovat juuri sopivasti 15 minuuttia suuntaansa Nokian asemalta. Äkkiseltään tulisi mieleen että linjan 70 vuoroista toinen jatkaisi Koskenmäkeen joko 71/73 reittiä ja palaisi Kehosta toista reittiä takisin asemalle ja tästä syntyisi juuri sopivasti puolen tunnin ajo. Koskenmäkeläisille syntyisi suora yhteys Tampereelle ja nyt kahdelle eri autolle jaettu linjasto tulisi hoidettua yhdellä autolla ilman autonvaihtoa. Vastaavasti toinen linjan 70 vuoro (kun kerran vuoroväli on puolituntia) ajaisi joko linjan 73 hännän Harjuniittyyn tai linjan 71 hännän Kalkkuun. Vapautuvista 4 autokierrosta yhden voisi rakentaa sitten siten, että se hoitaisi tämän Koskenmäen kierroksen silloin kun linja 70 jatkaa Harjuniittyyn/Kalkkuun ja vastaavasti hoitaisi yhteyden Harjuniittyyn/Kalkkuun kun linja 70 jatkaa Koskenmäkeen. Eli Koskenmäestä olisi puolentunnin välein yhteys Tampereelle yhtä nopeasti kuin nyt, mutta joka toinen vuoro olisi suora ja joka toisessa vaihto. Vai olisiko parempi, että ajettaisiin aina tämä Koskenmäen lenkki linjan 70 häntänä ja Harjuniitty/Kalkku hoidettaisiin vaihdollisena kahdella autolla? Vai olisiko liian "helppo" ratkaisu Nokian liikenteeseen? Vai missaanko nyt jonkin oleellisen asian?

----------


## Jufo

> Nokian sisäisten linjojen linpituudethan ovat juuri sopivasti 15 minuuttia suuntaansa Nokian asemalta. Äkkiseltään tulisi mieleen että linjan 70 vuoroista toinen jatkaisi Koskenmäkeen joko 71/73 reittiä ja palaisi Kehosta toista reittiä takisin asemalle ja tästä syntyisi juuri sopivasti puolen tunnin ajo. Koskenmäkeläisille syntyisi suora yhteys Tampereelle ja nyt kahdelle eri autolle jaettu linjasto tulisi hoidettua yhdellä autolla ilman autonvaihtoa. Vastaavasti toinen linjan 70 vuoro (kun kerran vuoroväli on puolituntia) ajaisi joko linjan 73 hännän Harjuniittyyn tai linjan 71 hännän Kalkkuun. Vapautuvista 4 autokierrosta yhden voisi rakentaa sitten siten, että se hoitaisi tämän Koskenmäen kierroksen silloin kun linja 70 jatkaa Harjuniittyyn/Kalkkuun ja vastaavasti hoitaisi yhteyden Harjuniittyyn/Kalkkuun kun linja 70 jatkaa Koskenmäkeen. Eli Koskenmäestä olisi puolentunnin välein yhteys Tampereelle yhtä nopeasti kuin nyt, mutta joka toinen vuoro olisi suora ja joka toisessa vaihto. Vai olisiko parempi, että ajettaisiin aina tämä Koskenmäen lenkki linjan 70 häntänä ja Harjuniitty/Kalkku hoidettaisiin vaihdollisena kahdella autolla? Vai olisiko liian "helppo" ratkaisu Nokian liikenteeseen? Vai missaanko nyt jonkin oleellisen asian?


Joo, jatkamalla 70 lenkkinä Koskenmäkeen+Kehoon+Viholaan voitaisiin hoitaa nykyisten sisäisten linjojen 2 haaraa. Mielestäni olisi kuitenkin parempi ratkaisu jatkaa 70 Harjuniityn haaralle (vaikka vain joka toinen vuoro pl. ruuhka-aika), tehdä 72:stä kokopäivälinja Tampere - _Turuntie_ - Vihola - Keho - Koskenmäki - Nokia asema (tunnin vuoroväli pl. ruuhka-aika) ja hoitaa Kankaantaan haara linjalla 29B. Siten Nokian sisäiset linjat saataisin korvattua seutulinjojen jatkeilla kokonaan.

----------


## Eppu

Näköjään JOLILA ei esitä ensi talveksi juuri mitään muutoksia. Neloslinjan pääte siirtyisi siinä takaisin vanhalle 23:n päätteelle ja Y4:n reitti kulkisi Hatanpään valtatietä. Muita reittimuutoksia ei sitten tulekaan. Jopa tuo Nokia on kuitattu sillä, että 74:n vuoroja lisätään maltillisesti. Muita muutoksia esityksessä ovat mm. kolmoslinjan tihentäminen päiväsaikaan 10 minuutin välein ajettavaksi sekä joitakin muutoksia ykköslinjalle Pirkkalaan (joista nuo reittivariaatioiden muutokset tulevat kaiketi jo kesällä). Myös 47 saa lauantailiikennettä välille Ruutana - Koilliskeskus.

Tuo kolmoslinja onkin metka siitä, että päät ovat kovin epätasapainossa kysynnän kannalta. Ja ensi talvikaudella päiväasikaan on sitten entistä väljempää linjan länsipäässä. Mut kylläpä ainakin se seikka toisaalta sopii mulle...

----------


## Heikki K

> Näköjään JOLILA ei esitä ensi talveksi juuri mitään muutoksia. Neloslinjan pääte siirtyisi siinä takaisin vanhalle 23:n päätteelle ja Y4:n reitti kulkisi Hatanpään valtatietä. Muita reittimuutoksia ei sitten tulekaan. Jopa tuo Nokia on kuitattu sillä, että 74:n vuoroja lisätään maltillisesti. Muita muutoksia esityksessä ovat mm. kolmoslinjan tihentäminen päiväsaikaan 10 minuutin välein ajettavaksi sekä joitakin muutoksia ykköslinjalle Pirkkalaan (joista nuo reittivariaatioiden muutokset tulevat kaiketi jo kesällä). Myös 47 saa lauantailiikennettä välille Ruutana - Koilliskeskus.
> 
> Tuo kolmoslinja onkin metka siitä, että päät ovat kovin epätasapainossa kysynnän kannalta. Ja ensi talvikaudella päiväasikaan on sitten entistä väljempää linjan länsipäässä. Mut kylläpä ainakin se seikka toisaalta sopii mulle...


Sääli, ettei nelosen nykyistä reittiä saatu toimimaan. Sitä on väki jo oppinut käyttämään Hervannan sisäisiin matkoihin mm. opiskelijankadun loppupään ja Duon välillä. Yksi peruste nelosen nykyiselle linjaukselle oli 32:n lakkauttaminen, ja kun se ei toteutunut niin eläkeläiset voivat käyttää sitä arkipäivisin toissavuoden tapaan. Kun ei toimi niin ei toimi, mennään sitten vanhalla päättärillä vielä muutama vuosi kunnes ratikka pistää linjat uusiksi. 

Nelosen lyhentäminen lisännee kolmosen kuormitusta Hervannan päässä entisestään. Onkohan tässäkin ajateltu, että ratikka tulee ja pelastaa, joten siihen asti on parempi elää pienten ongelmien kanssa kuin hämmentää asiakkaita jatkuvilla isoilla muutoksilla?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:16 ----------




> En tiedä yhtään onko mitään muutoksia oikeasti tulossa ensi talveksi. Korjattavaa toki olisi paljonkin. Tässä eräs luonnos, joka käsittää linjat 3, 12 ja 32 sekä joitakin muita muutoksia näihin liittyen:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?m...A.khhe_j7LQ0ZM
> 
> Linja 3: Reitti katkaistaan Arkkitehdinkadulle (toki edellyttää kiertoliittymän rakentamista Arkkitehdinkatu/Insinöörinkatu). Hiljaisena aikana päätepysäkki olisi edelleen E-Hervanta. Muutoksen myötä ei tarvita enää lisävuoroja eikä siten 5 min vuoroväliä. Kaikki vuorot Lielahdenkatua ja myöhemmin Niemenrannan kautta.
> Linja 4: Reitti Kanjoninkadun kautta.
> Linja 12: Hallila - Keskustori - Reuharinniemi. Vuoroväli aina 30 min. Reuharinniemestä myös 7:15Y Possilankadun kautta TAYS:iin.
> Linja 28: Reitin nopeuttaminen Pirkankadun-Sepänkadun-Paasikiventien kautta, Lielahdessa suoraan Enqvistinkatua. 
> Linja 30: Uusi linja Etelä-Hervanta-Keskustori. Vuoroväli arkisin päivällä ja ruuhkissa 15 min. Ei aja hiljaiseen aikaan, jolloin 3 ajaa E-Hervantaan. Muodostaa yhdessä linjan 13 kanssa 7,5 min vuorovälin Tieteenkadulla.
> Linja 32: Tays - Hervanta - Hatanpää - Keskustori. Korvaa linjan 12 ruuhkavuoroja muodostaen Hallilaan vartin vuorovälin samalla kun palvelee poikittaisyhteyksiä.


Hervannassa ei niin pitkään kuin muistan (onko koskaan?) ole ollut linjaa, jolla on useita päätepysäkkejä. Sellainen aiheuttaisi niin paljon hämmennystä ja rutinaa pysyviin ja selkeisiin linjoihin tottuneissa paikallisissa, ettei esitetty hyöty varmaan ole riittävä. Muutenkin täysremontti on tulossa taas 2018-2019(?), niin että ei kannata tässävaiheessa sekoittaa pakkaa kovin paljoa.

----------


## Rester

Mun mielestä tuo ratikan varaan suunnittelu on hieman liian kaukaista ajattelua, rakentamisajankohdastakaan ei ole vielä lyöty mitään lukkoon. En ihmettelisi, vaikka siihen tulisi vuoden-parin lykkäys nykyisessä taloustilanteessa.




> Hervannassa ei niin pitkään kuin muistan (onko koskaan?) ole ollut linjaa, jolla on useita päätepysäkkejä. Sellainen aiheuttaisi niin paljon hämmennystä ja rutinaa pysyviin ja selkeisiin linjoihin tottuneissa paikallisissa, ettei esitetty hyöty varmaan ole riittävä. Muutenkin täysremontti on tulossa taas 2018-2019(?), niin että ei kannata tässävaiheessa sekoittaa pakkaa kovin paljoa.


Periaatteessahan linjalla 5 on useampia päätepysäkkejä: tänä vuonna enää tosin vain Hervantakeskus ja TAYS, edellisvuonna oli vielä klo 23:n jälkeen lähtö Hervannasta, joka ajettiin vain Vuorekseen asti. Mutta muutenhan linjat varmaankin ovat olleet aina Hervannan päässä kiinteällä reitillä, yöajan liikennettä lukuunottamatta.

Toinen vaihtoehtohan neloselle (en tosin tiedä, onko virallisella tasolla asti ollut esillä) olisi ollut jatkaa nelonen lisäauton avulla esimerkiksi Hermian päätepysäkille 32:n reittiä pitkin. Ilmeisesti tämä olisi ollut liian kallis ratkaisu, kun ilta-aikaan tuo lisäauto olisi tuonut hulppeat seisonta-ajat päätteille ja toisaalta vähemmällä automäärällä tuosta olisi tullut liian kireä.

Noihin dokumentteihin ktweb:ssä ei jostain syystä tällä hetkellä pääse käsiksi, mutta oliko niin, ettei kasille tehty mitään muutoksia ensi talveksi? Sekään ei tänä talvena ole ollut sieltä varmimmasta päästä tuon reittimuutoksen takia. Toivottavasti edes synkataan paremmin tuon ykkösen kanssa silloin, kun molemmilla on sama vuoroväli.

----------


## killerpop

> Hervannassa ei niin pitkään kuin muistan (onko koskaan?) ole ollut linjaa, jolla on useita päätepysäkkejä. Sellainen aiheuttaisi niin paljon hämmennystä ja rutinaa pysyviin ja selkeisiin linjoihin tottuneissa paikallisissa, ettei esitetty hyöty varmaan ole riittävä. Muutenkin täysremontti on tulossa taas 2018-2019(?), niin että ei kannata tässävaiheessa sekoittaa pakkaa kovin paljoa.


Toki on ollut. Tällainen linja kulki numerolla 30. Kun vuonna 1988 päätepysäkki siirrettiin Näyttelijänkadun itäiseen päähän, lopetettiin myös Siltasiin ajaneet vuorot. Olisiko linjalla ollut useita eri päätepysäkkejä jo perustamisvuodesta 1976 alkaen, kun linjalla hoidettiin niin Vormiston kuin Matinlahden liikenne.

90-luvun alussa nuo Vormistot ja Matinlahdet hoidettiinkin Y-vuoroilla.

----------


## Rester

Kolmosellehan käsittääkseni kaavailtiin toista haaraa Hervannan päässä juurikin tuonne Siltasten suunnalle Vanhalle Hervannantielle, suunnittelun edetessä siitä kuitenkin luovuttiin. Syytä tähän ei koskaan kerrottu. Google mapsin perusteella kääntöpaikat ovat täällä vielä olemassa, joten lieneekö jäänyt luvista tai autopäivistä kiinni.

----------


## J_J

> 90-luvun alussa nuo Vormistot ja Matinlahdet hoidettiinkin Y-vuoroilla.


2010-luvulla taksi hoitaa (ainakin toistaiseksi)....

----------


## Multsun poika

Hervannan liikenne paranee aika paljon. Kolmonen tihenee kymmeneen minuuttiin päivällä ja nelonen saa lisäauton arkeen ja sunnuntaille (mikäli oikein ymmärsin). Ruuhka-ajan 12 minuutin vuoroväli tihenee 10 minuuttiin. Ei ison kuuloinen muutos, mutta 10 minuutin tasaväli on hellpo muistaa 03,15,27 jne sarjaan.
Lisäksi 13 tulee lisälähtöjä Hermian ja keskustan välille.

Vuoreksen liikenne pysyy kyllä melko onnettomana, eli vitonen ajelee edelleen kaiket päivät puolen tunnin vuorovälillä. Kyllä on Hervannan ja Vuoreksen palvelutasolla eroa kuin yöllä ja päivällä..

----------


## anttipng

Mikä on Linja 78? En löydä linjakartasta enkä aikatauluista. Tässä dokumentissa sanotaan että se siirtyy Tampereen joukkoliikenteen tilaamaksi liikenteeksi.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mikä on Linja 78? En löydä linjakartasta enkä aikatauluista. Tässä dokumentissa sanotaan että se siirtyy Tampereen joukkoliikenteen tilaamaksi liikenteeksi.


Ainakin tähän asti se on ollut Nokian kaupungin kilpailuttama linja Nokia-Sarkola-Suoniemi-Nokia (aamupäivisin 2 vuoroa näin, iltapäivällä 4 vuoroa vastakkaiseen suuntaan) jota Länsilinjat on ajanut nyt muutamia vuosia voitettuaan kilpailutuksen. Sitä ennen sitä ajoi Lauttakylän Auto. Vuoroa ei taida näkyä linjakartassa kuin Nokian Ruskeapään alueella (nykyinen linjan 71 etelä-Nokian reitti) pienenä viitteenä.

----------


## killerpop

> Mikä on Linja 78? En löydä linjakartasta enkä aikatauluista. Tässä dokumentissa sanotaan että se siirtyy Tampereen joukkoliikenteen tilaamaksi liikenteeksi.


http://bussit.net/tampere/pictures.p...ma=Linjalla+78

Olihan linja jo 90-luvulla julkaistussa linjakartassa.




> Ainakin tähän asti se on ollut Nokian kaupungin kilpailuttama linja Nokia-Sarkola-Suoniemi-Nokia (aamupäivisin 2 vuoroa näin, iltapäivällä 4 vuoroa vastakkaiseen suuntaan) jota Länsilinjat on ajanut nyt muutamia vuosia voitettuaan kilpailutuksen. Sitä ennen sitä ajoi Lauttakylän Auto. Vuoroa ei taida näkyä linjakartassa kuin Nokian Ruskeapään alueella (nykyinen linjan 71 etelä-Nokian reitti) pienenä viitteenä.


Yhtä 78:n variaatiota ajaa toki myös Tyrvään tilausliikenne TampereNokiaSarkolaSastamala -muotoisena. On muuten ilmeisesti ainoa vakiovuorolinja, mitä enää ajaa Nokiantietä Raholan ohitse. Aiemmin tämäkin oli Satakunnan Liikenteen/Lauttakylän Auton ja Rautaveden Liikenteen operoima

----------


## Precise

Vaikka koskeekin kesäliikennettä, niin todettakoon, että kasvojenkohotuksen saaneiden JOLI:n verkkosivujen pohjalta voi löytää kesän aikataulukirjan.

Pientä visuaalista uudistusta tapahtunut tälläkin puolella. Aikataulukirjasta ja -vihkosista löytyy nyt myös linjan pysäkkiluettelo pelkän aiemman ajoaika-arvion sijasta. Kirja ja vihkoset ovat nyt aidosti kaksikielisiä, kun kaikki sisältö löytyy ensimmäistä kertaa suomeksi ja englanniksi. Varsinkin ykkösellä on panostettu visuaaliseen puoleen lentokentän puolesta, ja turistille tuo on kyllä erittäin onnistunut parannus viimekertaisiin nähden. Ykkösellä on myös onnistuttu ainakin kesäaikatauluissa purkamaan seliteviidakko, ja aikataulu on nyt paljon selkeämpi kuin ennen. 1B:llä ja 1C:llä menee muuten napakasti ajoajat kummallakin reitillä Vaittiin tasan kymmeneen minuuttiin. Keskustasta Pirkkalaan ajavat vuorot vuorovälin harventuessa jatketaan Vaitista näköjään aina Suupantorille asti, joten käytännössä suunnittelupuolellakin on ollut ideana herätellä VTK/KTV-lenkkiä henkiin.

Juhannusaattona liikennöidään iltaan asti sunnuntaiaikatauluilla joillakin linjoilla. Onko näin ollut aiempina vuosina? Sama juttu kuin joululiikenteessä: mielestäni 26:n varsinkin Kaarilan pää olisi tehokkaammin käytössä linjalla 4Y.

Muuta silmiinpistävää en oikeastaan äkkiseltään löytänyt. Pysäkkien paikkoja on keskustassa mukamas vaihdettu (infosivujen mukaan), mutta jos en nyt ihan väärin lukenut niin ei esimerkiksi 14:llä mikään muuttunut? Kaiken kaikkiaan isoimpana uudistuksena pidän tuota visuaalista viilailua.

Offina, sillä en kehtaa laittaa kolmatta viestiä putkeen sähköisen infon palstalle: Koskipuisto C:n ja D:n parjaamani näytöt olivat muuten tosiaan löytäneet paikkansa parin vuoden seikkailun jälkeen. C:llä näyttö tosin näytti viidellä rivillä jopa kahta linjaa kerrallaan ja D:llä mm. kellonaika ja 3/4 riveistä ei toimi. Ehkä ne toipuvat vielä...

----------


## Rester

Sen verran muutosta on kolmosen osalla havaittavissa, että nyt Niemenrannan kautta kiertävästä variaatiosta on tehty jopa aikataulukirjan perusteella se "pääreitti", Vähäniemenkadun kautta kiertävä on merkitty V-kirjaimella, josko nuo nyt viimein olisi saatu yhtenäiseksi niin Lissun kuin paperiversion osalta.

----------


## Precise

Aikataulut on nyt myös netissä ja paperinen kesän linjakartta on julkaistu. Nettiaikatauluissa uusittiin myös jäljelle jäävän talvikauden osalta joitakin merkintöjä, esimerkiksi linjan 3 otsikko vaihdettiin loogisesti Paasikiventie -> Lielahti, tämä on hyvä, kun myös linjoilla 21/27/28 lukee näin. Toinen Särkänniemi-pysäkkiparin pysäkeistä vaihtoi nimensä Mustalahdeksi, tavoitteena ilmeisesti estää turisteja jäämästä vahingossa pois jo tällä pysäkillä linjalla 20. Nyt toisaalta sitten keskustasta tultaessa linjalla 3 yhdenkään pysäkin nimi ei ole Särkänniemi.

Aika pienillä muutoksillahan tässä mennään. Linja 38 on unohtunut kartalle ja Y21+35 kummittelee TAYS:lla (kumpikaan ei liikennöi kesäisin). Virheenkorjauksia (eli pilkunviilauksia) mukavan paljon esimerkiksi: 1A/L ei enää koukkaa kartalla T2:n kautta (vaikka omasta mielestäni sen varsinkin nyt vielä kesäkaudella pitäisi) ja 14N ei enää koukkaa motarin rampin kautta Pitkäniemessä. Henkkohtainen suosikkini eli kolmonen Lielahdenkadulla Halkoniemenkadun kohdalla jäi tosin vielä korjaamatta :P

----------


## make228

Onkos se Nokian liikenne nyt muuttumassa millään tapaa vai säilyykö nykyisellään?

----------


## Precise

> Onkos se Nokian liikenne nyt muuttumassa millään tapaa vai säilyykö nykyisellään?


Linjan 14 liikennettä heikennetään päivällä ja illalla ja siitä säästyneillä rahoilla tuplataan 71:n vuoroväli lauantaisin. Eli ei juurikaan mitään uutta.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Eikös linjalle 74 pitänyt tulla myös lisälähtöjä? Vaikka yhdessä välissä koko linja oltiin tappamassa?

----------


## Rester

> Linjan 14 liikennettä heikennetään päivällä ja illalla ja siitä säästyneillä rahoilla tuplataan 71:n vuoroväli lauantaisin. Eli ei juurikaan mitään uutta.


Heikennetään ihan syystä. Matkustajamäärä ruuhka-ajan lähtöjä lukuunottamatta oli todella pieni Pirkkalan ja Nokian välillä, Pereestäkin Suupantorin suuntaan kulkevia ei juuri ollut.

----------


## Precise

> Heikennetään ihan syystä. Matkustajamäärä ruuhka-ajan lähtöjä lukuunottamatta oli todella pieni Pirkkalan ja Nokian välillä, Pereestäkin Suupantorin suuntaan kulkevia ei juuri ollut.


Juurikin näin. Surkuhupaista liikennöidä teliautoa Rajasalmen siltaa tyhjänä. 1C:n linjamuutos korvaa lisäksi liikennetarvetta Turrin alueella. Nokian ja Pirkkalan välistä liikennettähän haluttiin parantaa uudistuksessa, jolle olin alusta asti hieman skeptinen. Milloinhan Tampereella kysyntä riittää HSL550-tasoiseen poikittaisliikennöintiin?

Käsitin, että perus-14:n kääntöpaikkaa siirrettäisi joko Nikkilänniemen kohdalle tai vieläkin pidemmälle. Tämä olisi hyvä uutinen, koska tällöin 14N-vuorojen vähentäminen ei haittaisi kahden Pereentien pysäkkiparin käyttäjiä, joita jonkin verran kuitenkin on ollut.

----------


## Rester

> Käsitin, että perus-14:n kääntöpaikkaa siirrettäisi joko Nikkilänniemen kohdalle tai vieläkin pidemmälle. Tämä olisi hyvä uutinen, koska tällöin 14N-vuorojen vähentäminen ei haittaisi kahden Pereentien pysäkkiparin käyttäjiä, joita jonkin verran kuitenkin on ollut.


Tästä en ole kuullutkaan, hyvä niin, jos toteutuu. Suupantorilla kääntyminen olisi tietysti kaikkein paras, mutta kolmen vartin ajoaika ei tähän oikein riitä. 

Kreetankujalla tai Läpikäytävänkujalla ei puolestaan taida olla mitään kääntämiseen soveltuvaa paikkaa, ellei sellaista sitten rakenneta  Pereentien kevytväylän rakentamisen yhteydessä.

----------


## Jufo

> Tästä en ole kuullutkaan, hyvä niin, jos toteutuu. Suupantorilla kääntyminen olisi tietysti kaikkein paras, mutta kolmen vartin ajoaika ei tähän oikein riitä. 
> 
> Kreetankujalla tai Läpikäytävänkujalla ei puolestaan taida olla mitään kääntämiseen soveltuvaa paikkaa, ellei sellaista sitten rakenneta  Pereentien kevytväylän rakentamisen yhteydessä.


Tai mitä jos 14:n perusreitin ohjaisi Kurikkaan ja lopetettaisiin turha 65:n kiertely siellä, jos kukaan ei sitä käytä.

----------


## killerpop

> Tai mitä jos 14:n perusreitin ohjaisi Kurikkaan ja lopetettaisiin turha 65:n kiertely siellä, jos kukaan ei sitä käytä.


No sinnehän se olisi mielekkäintä ulottaa. Kurikankin joukkoliikennepalvelut huononivat kokonaisuutena niin paljon kesällä 2014 tehdyn linjastoremontin myötä.

----------


## Rester

> Jostain sain käsityksen, että Leinolassa ei kääntyisi enää ensi talvena ympäri mikään ykkösen vuoro, vaan kaikki ajaisivat Vatialaan (Lentolaan) asti? Tai oikeastaan ihan sama, kunhan vaan täysin järjen vastaisesta Leinolan (Raudikonkatu) 11 minuuttia Lentolan lähtöajan jälkeen olevasta väliajasta päästäisiin eroon. Parantaisi linjan aikatauluvarmuutta osuudella Koskipuisto - Pirkkala, huomattavasti.


Tällaista muistan itsekin jostain kuulleeni/lukeneeni. Sielläpäin vähemmän liikkuneena, onko Lentolassa todella niin suurta kysyntää liikenteelle, että sinne välttämättä tarvittaisiin tuo 7,5 minuutin vuoroväli?

----------


## tkp

> Tällaista muistan itsekin jostain kuulleeni/lukeneeni. Sielläpäin vähemmän liikkuneena, onko Lentolassa todella niin suurta kysyntää liikenteelle, että sinne välttämättä tarvittaisiin tuo 7,5 minuutin vuoroväli?


Ei varmaankaan, mutta jos nyt oikein muistan niin Jolilan peruste tuolle oli asiakaspalautteet, joissa valitettiin että on hypätty väärään autoon ja Leinolassa sitten jouduttu odottamaan seuraavaa Lentolaan jatkavaa autoa.

----------


## Rester

> Ei varmaankaan, mutta jos nyt oikein muistan niin Jolilan peruste tuolle oli asiakaspalautteet, joissa valitettiin että on hypätty väärään autoon ja Leinolassa sitten jouduttu odottamaan seuraavaa Lentolaan jatkavaa autoa.


Jotenkin tämä kilpienlukutaidottumuus ei yllätä. 14 on hyvä esimerkki, hypätään kilpiä lukematta autoon, ja sitten ollaan ihmeissään, kun Pereestä ei jatketakaan Pirkkalan suuntaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei varmaankaan, mutta jos nyt oikein muistan niin Jolilan peruste tuolle oli asiakaspalautteet, joissa valitettiin että on hypätty väärään autoon ja Leinolassa sitten jouduttu odottamaan seuraavaa Lentolaan jatkavaa autoa.


Ja ne, jotka osaavat lukea kilpiä, odottavat sitä Lentolaan jatkavaa autoa lähtöpysäkillään ja ovat samaan aikaan perillä  :Smile:

----------


## Hatka

> Ja ne, jotka osaavat lukea kilpiä, odottavat sitä Lentolaan jatkavaa autoa lähtöpysäkillään ja ovat samaan aikaan perillä


Joskus jopa aikaisemmin. Ainakin kerran mulle kä Leinolan pätkää ajaessani ja ohittaessani Koskipuiston jälkeen pahasti myöhässä olleen vatialalaisen, niin Kissanmaalta tulleitten matkustajien jäädessä ihmetellen Leinolan päätteellä pois Vatialaan menevä hurautti pysäkin ohi.  :Laughing:

----------


## Precise

Kesän aikataulukirjasta on löytynyt ilahduttavan vähän virheitä.

Talven aikataulukirjahan on tosiaan julkaistu. Pikasilmäyksellä ykkösellä liikennettä on lisätty kaikin puolin: 7,5 minuutin vuoroväliä on pidennetty aamun kummassakin päässä puolella tunnilla (7,5 min välein klo 6-10), arki/lauantai-iltaisin vartin vuoroväli on klo 20 asti (ennen klo 19) ja sunnuntaina jo ennalta tiedetty 20 min vuoroväli klo 11-20. Katsottu Pirkkalan päästä, joten keskustasta ja Vatialasta ajat heittävät.

Täälläkin kehuttu ex-VTK-järjestelmän heikot puolet tulevat nyt. Esimerkiksi tunnilla 16 lähtevästä kymmenestä vuorosta kuuden päätepysäkki on Suupantorilla, kahden  lentoasemalla ja Vähäjärvi-Vaitissa ja vain yhden Kyöstissä. Kyöstin vuoromäärä tipahti siis neljäsosaan entisestä, jos lasketaan vain Suupantorilta suoraan Kyöstille ajavat vuorot. Onhan Suupantorin länsipuolella matkustajamäärät selvästi vähäisempiä kuin muualla Pirkkalassa ja varsinkin Härmälässä, mutta heikennys tämäkin.

Mitään kovin mullistavaa ei ole tehty, muutosinfosivukin on täytetty "linjalle lisätty yksi vuoro" -tyyppisellä sisällöllä. Koskipuistosta on hävinnyt B-pysäkki kokonaan ja rautatieaseman uudistetun numeroinnin yhteydessä uusi B-pysäkki (keskustaan päättävät linjat) on siirretty Burger Kingin kohdalle. Jotenkin tuosta jää mieleen, että rautatieaseman kohdalla halutaan säilyttää mahdollisuus siirtää pysäkki entiselle paikalleen (JOLI on väläytellyt tätä Facebookissa, jos Stockmannin pysäkki uhkaa ruuhkautua) toisin kuin Koskipuistossa. Muita pysäkkimuutoksia keskustasssa JOLI ei ole nähnyt tarpeen tehdä, vaikka allekirjoittaneen mielestä ainakin Keskustori H on vajaakäytöllä.

----------


## Rester

> Talven aikataulukirjahan on tosiaan julkaistu. Pikasilmäyksellä ykkösellä liikennettä on lisätty kaikin puolin: 7,5 minuutin vuoroväliä on pidennetty aamun kummassakin päässä puolella tunnilla (7,5 min välein klo 6-10), arki/lauantai-iltaisin vartin vuoroväli on klo 20 asti (ennen klo 19) ja sunnuntaina jo ennalta tiedetty 20 min vuoroväli klo 11-20. Katsottu Pirkkalan päästä, joten keskustasta ja Vatialasta ajat heittävät.
> 
> Mitään kovin mullistavaa ei ole tehty, muutosinfosivukin on täytetty "linjalle lisätty yksi vuoro" -tyyppisellä sisällöllä. Koskipuistosta on hävinnyt B-pysäkki kokonaan ja rautatieaseman uudistetun numeroinnin yhteydessä uusi B-pysäkki (keskustaan päättävät linjat) on siirretty Burger Kingin kohdalle. Jotenkin tuosta jää mieleen, että rautatieaseman kohdalla halutaan säilyttää mahdollisuus siirtää pysäkki entiselle paikalleen (JOLI on väläytellyt tätä Facebookissa, jos Stockmannin pysäkki uhkaa ruuhkautua) toisin kuin Koskipuistossa. Muita pysäkkimuutoksia keskustasssa JOLI ei ole nähnyt tarpeen tehdä, vaikka allekirjoittaneen mielestä ainakin Keskustori H on vajaakäytöllä.


Koskipuistossa oikeastaan pärjää ihan mainiosti tuolla yhdellä lännen suuntaisella pysäkillä, ainoa toive olisi saada pysäkistä vähän pidempi niin, että siihen mahtuisi 3 autoa kerralla. Hankala tuokin on toteuttaa Koskikadun liittymän takia. Keskustorin pysäkeistä oikeastaan B on ainoa ylikuormitettu, ainakin edellistalvena tuossa pysähtyi useampi eri linjan vuoron saman 10-minuuttisen sisään. Vähän ihmetyttää, miksei A-pysäkkiä ole otettu vaikka linjalle 13 käyttöön, tai mikä parasta, yhdistää A ja B keskenään yhdeksi pidemmäksi pysäkiksi. H-pysäkki kieltämättä on vajaakäytöllä, tosin eipä sinne nykyisellä lajittelulogiikalla edes saa mitään uutta linjaa.

----------


## Multsun poika

Itselleni iloisin yllätys on Vuoreksen liikenteen lisääminen. Aamuruuhkassa 4 lähtöä tunti ja iltaruuhkassa 3 lähtöä tunti. Loistavaa!

----------


## Jufo

> Täälläkin kehuttu ex-VTK-järjestelmän heikot puolet tulevat nyt. Esimerkiksi tunnilla 16 lähtevästä kymmenestä vuorosta kuuden päätepysäkki on Suupantorilla, kahden  lentoasemalla ja Vähäjärvi-Vaitissa ja vain yhden Kyöstissä. Kyöstin vuoromäärä tipahti siis neljäsosaan entisestä, jos lasketaan vain Suupantorilta suoraan Kyöstille ajavat vuorot. Onhan Suupantorin länsipuolella matkustajamäärät selvästi vähäisempiä kuin muualla Pirkkalassa ja varsinkin Härmälässä, mutta heikennys tämäkin.


Vuorotarjonta Vähäjärvelle ja Kyöstiin on koko päivän kolme vuoroa tunnissa, jos on valmis käyttämään myös "väärään suuntaan" kiertäviä vuoroja. Tosin pitkät ajantasaukset Vaitissa tekevät tällaiset matkat epähoukutteleviksi. Esim. talviaikatauluissa 1C ohittaa Kyöstin länteen päin noin klo 7.26, jatkaa Vaitista 1B:na 7.46 ja Suupantorilta Tampereelle klo 7.55. Pelkästään siirtymiseen Kyöstiltä Suupantorille kuluu siis 30 min verrattuna suoran vuoron kolmeen minuuttiin.

----------


## J_J

Itselleni ei edelleenkään selviä syy käyttää kirjaintunnuksia Pirkkalasta itään ajettaessa... Tai no, ehkä lentoasemalta suoraan Suupan kautta kulkevan vuoron erottelu Vähäjärven kiertävästä on ok - mutta miksi "peruslenkkiä" kiertävät vuorot nekin pitää merkitä kirjaimella? Vain sekoittaakseen vaikkapa satunnaisen Hatanpäältä itään pyrkivän matkustajan päätä?

Itse olisin muutenkin käyttänyt kirjaintarkenteina ennestään tuttuja, havainnollistavia K (Kyösti), V (Vähäjärvi) sekä L (lentoasema). Varsinkin, kun ilmeistä on, että itäpäässä jatkossa on vain yksi päätepysäkki ilman riskiä Lentolan tai Leinolan sekoittumisesta lentoasemaan. Ai niin - eihän se käy, koska joku muu oli keksinyt nuo kirjaimet ennen JoLi:a ⚠️

----------


## Rester

> Itselleni ei edelleenkään selviä syy käyttää kirjaintunnuksia Pirkkalasta itään ajettaessa... Tai no, ehkä lentoasemalta suoraan Suupan kautta kulkevan vuoron erottelu Vähäjärven kiertävästä on ok - mutta miksi "peruslenkkiä" kiertävät vuorot nekin pitää merkitä kirjaimella? Vain sekoittaakseen vaikkapa satunnaisen Hatanpäältä itään pyrkivän matkustajan päätä?


Samaa itsekin vähän hämmästelin, mutta on jo tämä edistysaskel edellisestä vaiheesta.  :Very Happy:  Linjalla 3 on myös poikkeava reitti länsipäässä, mutta siinä erosta ilmoitetaan vain linjakilvillä, ei kirjaimilla. Itään lähdettäessä kilvitys on reitistä riippumatta sama, mikä sinällään on loogista, samoin kasilla, itään mennään määränpäästä riippuen tietyillä kilvillä, länteen on aina sama. Ykkösen tapauksessakin luulisi, että takaisin Lentolan suuntaan ajettaessa matkustaja ei tee tuolla ABC-infolla mitään.

----------


## Precise

Itsekin kritisoin noita ABC-kirjaimia aluksi enkä kyllä vieläkään keksi niille mitään täydellistä syytä. Paras on se, että ABC on johdonmukaisempi kuin KTSPV tai vaikkapa XFHOP (eli kokonaisuus on helpommin hahmotettava). A-kirjain tosin trimmaa mukavasti Airport-sanan kanssa.

Itään päin ajettaessa kirjaintunnukset ovat oleellisia Suupantorin länsi- ja eteläpuolella. Sen jälkeenhän ne voisi vaihtaa Suupantorin ajantasauksella pois, mutta hyöty voi jäädä vähäiseksi ja jokaisella vuorolla olisi sitten yksi näytönvaihtopaikka lisää.

----------


## Rester

K-kirjain on jo ainakin vakiintunut Joli-liikenteessä niin vahvasti Keskustori/Koskipuisto-merkitykseen, että ymmärrän hyvin, että noista muista merkityksistä pyritään eroon (lisäksi on Ka; Kalkku/Kaipainen).

No en ainakaan näe syytä, miksi esimerkiksi A-kirjainta tarvitsisi käyttää lentokentältä takaisinpäin lähtiessä. B- ja C-variaatioista voisin väittää samaa (vaikken Pirkkalaa niin hyvin tunne), lenkin paluuosalla kirjaimelle tuskin nyt niin hirveän suurta tarvetta olisi. Logiikka kun tuntuu olevan muuallakin, että jos poikkeama (tai variaatio) on heti reitin alkuosassa, ei erityisiä kilpiä käytetä. Toisaalta, selkeyssyistä tuon voisi hyväksyä; näkyyhän pysäkkinäytöissäkin idän suuntaan tuo ABC. Mutta niin näkyy pysäkkinäytöissä toisaalta vaikka 8R länteenkin päin, vaikkei sillä kirjaimella olekaan länsipäässä mitään merkitystä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Itselleni ei edelleenkään selviä syy käyttää kirjaintunnuksia Pirkkalasta itään ajettaessa... Tai no, ehkä lentoasemalta suoraan Suupan kautta kulkevan vuoron erottelu Vähäjärven kiertävästä on ok - mutta miksi "peruslenkkiä" kiertävät vuorot nekin pitää merkitä kirjaimella? Vain sekoittaakseen vaikkapa satunnaisen Hatanpäältä itään pyrkivän matkustajan päätä?
> 
> Itse olisin muutenkin käyttänyt kirjaintarkenteina ennestään tuttuja, havainnollistavia K (Kyösti), V (Vähäjärvi) sekä L (lentoasema). Varsinkin, kun ilmeistä on, että itäpäässä jatkossa on vain yksi päätepysäkki ilman riskiä Lentolan tai Leinolan sekoittumisesta lentoasemaan. Ai niin - eihän se käy, koska joku muu oli keksinyt nuo kirjaimet ennen JoLi:a ⚠️


Samaa mieltä. Erityisesti Hatanpäältä on mahdoton muodostaa mielekästä kuvaa esimerkiksi Keisarinviittaan viemistä kirjaimista. Missä järjestyksessä ne olivatkaan? K ennen L:ää vai toistepäin?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Paras peruste käyttää kirjaimia a, b, ja c on, että näinkin isossa järjestelmässä kuin Tampere, lähes väkisin käy ennemmin tai myöhemmin niin, että paikannimiin liittyviä kirjaimia ei pystytä käyttämään johdonmukaisesti ja sitten luvassa on todella iso sotku. Parasta olisi, jos kirjaimia ei tarvittaisi lainkaan, mutta jos niitä tarvitaan, on parempi kehittää johdonmukainen kirjainsysteemi ja sitten soveltaa sitä eri kohteisiin. Nyt kirjaimista on käytössä Y, jonka ihmiset luultavasti aika hyvin mieltävät yöajan reittivariaatioksi, harvempi ehkä hahmottaa, että Y tarkoittaa myös päiväajan erikoisvuoroja, joilla on yövuoron tapaan selvästi poikkeava reitti. Alkupään aakkoset sopivat oikein hyvin reitin loppupään variaatioihin. Toivottavasti tulevaisuudessa näitä käytetään vain ja ainoastaan tähän tarkoitukseen. Hyvä lisä olisi sitten X kirjain tarkoittamaan poikkeusreittejä ja vielä tarvittaisiin jokin kirjain ruuhkavuoroihin, jotka eivät aja koko reittiä läpi. K tietysti tarkoittaa aika hyvin Keskustorille jäävää linjaa, eli kun heilurista ajetaan vain toinen puoli.

Mutta tähän tapaan: ylhäältä alaspäin, eikä jokaiselle yksittäiselle linjalle tehdä juuri sille ominaista kirjainsotkua. Ja ylipäätään: kirjainvariantteja mahdollisimman vähän.

----------


## Heikki K

Kirjaintunnus X on käytössä ainakin linjalla 65x, joka on moottoritietä kulkeva variaatio. Tutustuin tähän viime viikolla, ja se ainakin aiheutti ylimääräistä pähkäilyä. Syy oli osin se, että Jolin omissa informaatiosovelluksissa (http://linjakartta.tampere.fi ym.) ei löytynyt tapaa näyttää x-variaation reittiä, tai edes etsiä sen tietoja. Reittiopas kylläkin löysi linjan, mutta aiheutti sekaannusta siis kuitenkin.
(Lähetin lapsen yksin matkaan, joten piti olla 100% varma reitistä, kun piti sopia mille pysäkille häntä tullaan vastaan. Itse matkustaessa olisi sinänsä riittänyt tieto, että Kurikkaan päädytään jossain vaiheessa.)

----------


## Elias

> Nyt kirjaimista on käytössä Y, jonka ihmiset luultavasti aika hyvin mieltävät yöajan reittivariaatioksi, harvempi ehkä hahmottaa, että Y tarkoittaa myös päiväajan erikoisvuoroja, joilla on yövuoron tapaan selvästi poikkeava reitti.


Toisaalta lieneekö näitä linjoja ensi talvikaudella enää paljoa, kun esimerkiksi Y35 on muutettu pelkästään linjaksi 35.

----------


## Hatka

Nythän näitä kirjaimia on lisätty ainakin 90:lle. Sattumalta huomasin ajamassani 10:05 Pyynikintorilta lähtevässä (aikataulussa M) Maisansalon kautta Kaanaaseen menevän vuoron kilpeen lisätyn K. :-( Aikaisemminhan 90:llä on ollut X käytössä moottoritievuorossa.

----------


## J_J

> Nythän näitä kirjaimia on lisätty ainakin 90:lle. Sattumalta huomasin ajamassani 10:05 Pyynikintorilta lähtevässä (aikataulussa M) Maisansalon kautta Kaanaaseen menevän vuoron kilpeen lisätyn K. :-( Aikaisemminhan 90:llä on ollut X käytössä moottoritievuorossa.


Selvisikö, mikä tämän K:n funktio on? Kämmenniemi, Kaanaa vaiko kenties Keskustori?...  :Sad:

----------


## Hatka

> Selvisikö, mikä tämän K:n funktio on? Kämmenniemi, Kaanaa vaiko kenties Keskustori?...


Kaikki käy, mutta olisko kuitenkin Kaanaa todennäköisin? Siis ei selvinnyt. :-( Mielestäni ei kuitenkan selventävä.

----------


## Jufo

> Kaikki käy, mutta olisko kuitenkin Kaanaa todennäköisin? Siis ei selvinnyt. :-( Mielestäni ei kuitenkan selventävä.


Ainakin aikataulukirjan mukaan:

K = Paikallisen koulun kautta. / Via local school

Tarkoitetaan ilmeisesti jotain koulua Kämmenniemessä.

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med...ja90-91-92.pdf

----------


## Hatka

> Ainakin aikataulukirjan mukaan:
> 
> K = Paikallisen koulun kautta. / Via local school
> 
> Tarkoitetaan ilmeisesti jotain koulua Kämmenniemessä.
> 
> http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med...ja90-91-92.pdf


Tämä K-kirjain tuli nyt kesäkaudella linjakilpiin käyttöön. Aikataulussa K on tarkoittanutkin talviaikana jo vuosia koulun kautta kulkevaa vuoroa joko Kämmenniemessä tai Terälahdessa.

----------


## J_J

> Tämä K-kirjain tuli nyt kesäkaudella linjakilpiin käyttöön. Aikataulussa K on tarkoittanutkin talviaikana jo vuosia koulun kautta kulkevaa vuoroa joko Kämmenniemessä tai Terälahdessa.


"Paikallisen koulun kautta" - tosin se paikallisuus tuolla linjalla on laaja käsite 😱

----------


## Rasbelin

En voi olla toteamatta, että linjalla 42 tulee olemaan mielenkiintoista päällekkäisyyttä siirtymäajan loppuun asti.  :Smile:  Tiheimmillään pääsee 20 min vuorovälillä Sahkuun/Sahkusta. Samaten iltapäivällä on 25 min vuoroväli Kuhmalahdelle. Ei liene kenenkään kannalta win-win-tilanne? Ainoana hyvänä puolena näen viikonloppuliikenteen turvaamisen. Nyt on sitten jotain palvelua Huutijärveltä Pohjaan asti. Lisäksi ylipäätänsä koko Kuhmoisten yhteyden turvaaminen oli rohkea veto. Nähtäväksi jää suosio.

Sellaisen huomasin muuten linjalta 55, että Vesilahtea palvellaan arkisin jatkossa tuntia pitempään.

----------


## Rester

> Toisaalta lieneekö näitä linjoja ensi talvikaudella enää paljoa, kun esimerkiksi Y35 on muutettu pelkästään linjaksi 35.


Päästiin viimeinkin tuosta turhasta Y-kirjaimesta tuon linjan kohdalla eroon. Tämän olisi ymmärtänyt, jos olisi ollut samalla olemassa joku 35-numerolla oleva linja, jonka ruuhkaversio tämä Y olisi ollut.

Lieneekö tämä 35 myös tulevan Vähäniemenkadun kautta kulkevan uuden linjan numero, kun 3 siirtyy kulkemaan Federleynkatua pitkin?

----------


## Eppu

> Lieneekö tämä 35 myös tulevan Vähäniemenkadun kautta kulkevan uuden linjan numero, kun 3 siirtyy kulkemaan Federleynkatua pitkin?


Tämä onkin hyvä kysymys. Mikä lienisi linjan itäinen pää? Olisiko se kasvavalla Taysin alueella vai kenties jossain pitemmällä? Ainakin Rissosta on kuulunut soraääniä kun linja 8 palvelee sitä vain harvakseltaan. Olisiko 35 -linjalla potentiaalia kasvaa esim. juurikin Risson linjaksi lähitulevaisuudessa? Puolen tunnin vuoroväli arkisin ja lauantaisin, pyhinä kerran tunnissa? Reitti Rissosta Atanväylän kautta Aitolahdentielle ja Teiskontielle, jolloin Atalan eteläosiin syntyisi lisätarjontaa...

----------


## Rester

Risson kanssa tuo voisi hyvinkin olla tasapainossa, kysyntä lienee molemmissa hyvin samantyyppistä. Myös Atalan suunnasta on kuulunut noista kasin R-vuoroista soraääniä, varsinkin, kun 20 minuutin vuorovälillä Atalaan muodostuu väkisinkin kohtia, jossa vuorojen väli on välillä 20 ja välillä 40 minuuttia. Puolen tunnin vuorovälin aikaan iltaisin Atalan palvelu jäisi liian harvaksi tunnin välein menevillä autoilla, joten nykykäytäntö ei kovin pitkälle enää edes toimi. Jos oikein muistan, niin tuo 8:n Risson-lenkki tehtiin muutenkin aikanaan tilapäisratkaisuksi, kun parempaakaan ei ollut sillä hetkellä tarjolla 37:n tilalle.

----------


## Precise

Kiinnitin vasta nyt huomiota, että linjaa 14 on viritelty Pirkkalassa melkoisesti. Pereelle päättävät vuorot tekevät jatkossa ympyrälenkkiä kiertäen (Partolasta tultaessa) Kenkätie-Naistenmatkantie-Pereentie-Nuolialantie-Kenkätie myötäpäivään. N-vuorot jatkavat nykyreitillään.

Muutoksella on kai ollut tarkoitus parantaa vuorotarjontaa kahdella pysäkkiparilla Pereentien länsipäässä. Hintana on seudun entisestään vaikeimmin hahmotettavan linjan pirstoutuminen entisestään.

----------


## Rester

> Kiinnitin vasta nyt huomiota, että linjaa 14 on viritelty Pirkkalassa melkoisesti. Pereelle päättävät vuorot tekevät jatkossa ympyrälenkkiä kiertäen (Partolasta tultaessa) Kenkätie-Naistenmatkantie-Pereentie-Nuolialantie-Kenkätie myötäpäivään. N-vuorot jatkavat nykyreitillään.
> 
> Muutoksella on kai ollut tarkoitus parantaa vuorotarjontaa kahdella pysäkkiparilla Pereentien länsipäässä. Hintana on seudun entisestään vaikeimmin hahmotettavan linjan pirstoutuminen entisestään.


Itsekin kuulen vasta nyt. Vähemmän olisi sekoittanut, jos tuo lenkki olisi ajettu juurikin toisinpäin, eli Pereeltä lähtiessä. Ainoana erona olisi ollut enää, mihin suuntaan Naistenmatkantietä lähdetään. Ajantasauspysäkki olisi Pereellä vaihtunut toiselle puolen tietä, mutta se nyt tuskin olisi ollut ongelma pysäkkiparin sijaitessa lähellä toisiaan. Talvikelejä ajatellen se vastapuolen pysäkki soveltuisi tasamaalla ollessaan muutenkin paremmin tasaukseen.

----------


## Jufo

> Muutoksella on kai ollut tarkoitus parantaa vuorotarjontaa kahdella pysäkkiparilla Pereentien länsipäässä. Hintana on seudun entisestään vaikeimmin hahmotettavan linjan pirstoutuminen entisestään.


Kaupunkiin päin mennessä noilta pysäkeiltä vaan joutuu nousemaan kyytiin epämääräiseen aikaan ja odottamaan X minuuttia ajantasausta Pereen päätteellä. Tuollaisissa lenkkiratkaisuissa ajantasauspysäkin pitäisi olla lenkin alussa eikä puolivälissä.

----------


## Elias

*Info*-sivuilla linjan 91 liikennöitsijäksi ilmoitetaan Väinö Paunu Oy. Kuitenkin *linjan 91 aikataulussa* liikennöitsijä on vanha tuttu Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky. Tiettävästi Mötöllä on linjasta sopimus vielä ensi kesään saakka. Samaisessa linjojen 90-92 aikataulussa linjalle 92B on liikennettä tarjolla englanninkielisille vain maanantaista perjantaihin. Sitäkin reitillä Aitoniemi-Sorila.  :Wink:  Minkähän takia joka vuosi osuu aikataulukirjaan näitä samankaltaisia virheitä.

----------


## Precise

Tietomäärä on valtava, joten virheitäkin luonnollisesti osuu. Tämä kesä oli viime talvikauden aikataulukirjaan verrattuna loistosuoritus, virheitä varmasti alle 20 % entisestä. Silti mielestäni Jolilla on tiedotuspuolella paljon kirittävää HSL:ään. Ihan voisi lähteä poikkeustiedotteiden laadusta ja aikataulukirjan virheistä.

Noista kannattaa heittää viestiä palautelomakkeella. Olen ilmoitellut noin kymmenen ja kaikki on korjattu seuraavana arkipäivänä, nettiaikatauluihin hieman viiveellä. Kohta alkavat mennä painoon, mutta vielä kerennee ilmoitella.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Olen ilmoitellut noin kymmenen ja kaikki on korjattu seuraavana arkipäivänä, nettiaikatauluihin hieman viiveellä. Kohta alkavat mennä painoon, mutta vielä kerennee ilmoitella.


Tampereen JOLI:n aikataulukirjan materiaalin ensimmäinen deadline on jo pari vuotta ollut syksyn osalta muutamia päiviä ennen kesäliikenteen voimaanastumista. Itse painoon ovat tainneet mennä Juhannuksen aikaan. Nettiaikatauluihin tekevät muutoksia todella, todella harvoin. Syynä "vaikeasti muutettava sähköinen materiaali"(?).

----------


## Precise

Aikataulukirjan osalta taitaa olla näin. Bussissa  jaettavien paperilehtisten päivityssykli on kuitenkin ilmeisesti paljon  lyhyempi. Aikataulukirjassa oli mm. neloslinjan otsikossa virhe  (puhuttiin yhä Hervantakeskuksesta), joka korjattiin juhannuksen jälkeen  eikä siitä lisätty huomautusta tuohon korjauslistaan = eli korjaus  kerennyt kirjaan?

Tuo nettiaikataulujen päivitysvaikeus on kyllä todella vitsikästä.  Toivottavasti ne eivät maksa tuosta enää yhtään mitään, järjestelmä on  säälittävän kankea ja vanhentunut käyttöönottohetkelläkin. Kaikki  pienetkin muutoksetkin vaativat ilmeisesti aikataulukauden vaihtamisen,  jota viime talvena nähtiinkin muutamaan otteeseen ja tänä kesänäkin  kerran. Nettiaikataulujenhan pitäisi nimenomaan olla se, johon muutoksia  voidaan merkitä vaivattomasti ja nopeasti.

On tietenkin hieman eri asia verrata Helsingin Lentoaseman  rautatieaseman avaamista ja ykköslinjan muutosta Tampereella, mutta Joli  tiedottaa todella surkeasti linjamuutoksista. Esimerkkinä nyt nostan  tämän ykköslinjan siirron pois Kyöstin pysäkiltä, josta ihmiset eivät  ole osanneet siirtyä käyttämään 1C-linjaa Naistenmatkantielle.  Paikallislehdessä (http://pirkkalainen.com/lehtiarkisto...01.7.15%20.pdf,  sivu 7) Häyrysen mielestä "tässä kohtaa olisi voitu toimia hieman  tarkemminkin". Jutun jälkeen Kyöstin hylätylle kääntöpaikalle vietiin  tiedote siirrosta, mutta uusilla ykkösen pysäkeille ei ole riittänyt 60  päivän toimenpideaika pysäkkikylttien vaihtamiseksi. Ihmettelen  täälläkin, että mikä siinä voi olla niin kohtuuttoman vaikeaa. Parasta  tässä pelleilyssä on, että vastuutahot pompottelevat vaihtohommaa  toisilta toisilleen ja oravanpyörä jatkuu. Eli kukaan ei oikeastaan  tiedä, kenen vastuulla niiden vaihto on. JOLI, Pirkkalan kunta ja  ELY-keskus ovat aivan pihalla siitä, kuka ne pari pysäkkipärettä  vaihtaa. Puolen tunnin homman olisi voinut hoitaa toukokuun puolella  viimeisenä talvikauden liikennöinti-iltana. Toimiiko  joukkoliikenneyksikkö täysin alimitoitetulla budjetilla vai eikö porukka  ole työtehtäviensä tasalla? HSL on hoitanut mielestäni varsin  haasteellisten Lentoaseman poikkeusjärjestelyjen tiedotusta varsin  hyvin, etenkin tuo oppaiden palkkaus on erinomainen asia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tietomäärä on valtava, joten virheitäkin luonnollisesti osuu. Tämä kesä oli viime talvikauden aikataulukirjaan verrattuna loistosuoritus, virheitä varmasti alle 20 % entisestä. Silti mielestäni Jolilla on tiedotuspuolella paljon kirittävää HSL:ään. Ihan voisi lähteä poikkeustiedotteiden laadusta ja aikataulukirjan virheistä.


Kannattaa muistaa, että HSL:llä on henkilökuntaa useampi sata työntekijää, Joli:lla taas tuskin kymmentäkään. Virheistä eroonpääsemiseen ei ole oikotietä: tarvitaan riittävästi työtunteja oikolukuun. (Periaatteessa voisi auttaa myös aikataulukirjan teon automatisointi, eli muutokset päivittyisivät suoraan aikataulutiedostoihin, mutta silloin vain altistuttaisiin toisenlaisiin ongelmiin.) No, ainakaan Tamperetta ei pääse syyttämään siitä, että joukkoliikenteen rahat menisivät byrokratiaan liikennöinnin sijaan.

----------


## Precise

> Kannattaa muistaa, että HSL:llä on henkilökuntaa useampi sata työntekijää, Joli:lla taas tuskin kymmentäkään. Virheistä eroonpääsemiseen ei ole oikotietä: tarvitaan riittävästi työtunteja oikolukuun. (Periaatteessa voisi auttaa myös aikataulukirjan teon automatisointi, eli muutokset päivittyisivät suoraan aikataulutiedostoihin, mutta silloin vain altistuttaisiin toisenlaisiin ongelmiin.) No, ainakaan Tamperetta ei pääse syyttämään siitä, että joukkoliikenteen rahat menisivät byrokratiaan liikennöinnin sijaan.


Ihan totta ja tärkeä huomio. Onko HSL:llä liikaa työntekijöitä vai Jolilla liian vähän (jos suhteutetaan vastuualueiden asukasmääriin, eivät määrät suhteessa ole lähelläkään)? Jotenkin olen vain nähnyt koko ajan HSL:n toiminnan yrityksenä toimivan paremmin kuin yhden osallistujakunnan toimiston perällä toimivan kunnallisen yksikön - tähän on varmasti eriäviäkin mielipiteitä. Joka tapauksessa joukkoliikennetoimistolla on varmasti jonkinasteinen vajaamiehitys. Jos joukkoliikennettä halutaan tukea, on erikoista tinkiä suunnittelu- ja tiedotusmiehityksestä, jos perusasioissakin on satunnaisesti ongelmia. Tämän kokoisella liikennöintialueella perusasioiden, kuten linjapäreiden vaihtamisen, pitäisi sujua täysin kitkatta. Kesän 2014 pysäkkipäreiden vaihtaminen oli täysi katastrofi ja hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten yhden henkilön sairastuminen johtaa koko organisaatiossa. Pysäkkipäreet piti vaihtaa koko seudulle kesäkuun aikana, mutta uudistetun linjaston aloittaessa 30.6.2014 edes kaikkia keskustan kylttejä ei ollut vaihdettu ja seudulla muutostyöt jatkuivat pitkälle syksyyn ja jopa alkutalveen.

Hyvä ilmainen tapahan on laittaa aikataulukirja nettiin hyvissä ajoin ja antaa aktiivisten käyttäjien heitellä vikakommentteja.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ihan totta ja tärkeä huomio. Onko HSL:llä liikaa työntekijöitä vai Jolilla liian vähän (jos suhteutetaan vastuualueiden asukasmääriin, eivät määrät suhteessa ole lähelläkään)?


HSL:n tehtäväkenttä on tosin laajempi, kun se ei yksinomaan vastaa joukkoliikenteestä, vaan se vastaa muun muassa liikennetutkimusten tekemisestä ja on isossa osassa nelivuotisen liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelman laatimisessa. Olisi pitänyt muistaa lisätä tämä jo alkuperäiseen kommenttiini. Mutta kyllä siellä taitaa olla enemmän ihan liikennesuunnittelijoitakin väestömäärään nähden, kun suunnittelijat voivat erikoistua eri alueiden liikenteeseen. Isosta organisaatiosta on tietysti hyötyä jo sinällään: HSL julkaisee vuosittain aika läjän raportteja, joten talossa on väkisinkin julkaisutoiminnan osaamista, josta on varmasti apua aikataulukirjoja tehtäessä.

Mutta se tosiaan on selvä tosiasia, että parannuksia on vaikea saada aikaan ilman lisäväkeä, sanotaan vaikka nyt, että joli:n haluttaisiin ottavan enemmän vastuuta pysäkki-infrasta.

----------


## J_J

Jokseenkin koominen on tuo Pirkkalainen -lehdessä luettavissa oleva Häyrysen kommentti "lähtöajoista Suupalta länteen"... Nuo Suupan lähtöajat länteen (Tampereelta tultaessa) löytyvät nytkin vain ja ainoastaan netissä julkaistuista pysäkkiaikatauluista. Niitä ei löydy paperiaikatauluista, puhumattakaan kuljettajien ajo-ohjelmista eli "sarjalapuista". Sarjalapuista ei löydy Suupan aikoja edes Tampereen suuntaan ajettaessa, nekin joutuu paperiaikatauluista kuljettaja itse ajon aikana luuraamaan ja varmistelemaan... Käsittääkseni älypuhelimen omistaminen, puhumattakaan sen käytöstä työasioissa ajaessa, ei ole vieläkään edellytys kuljettajaksi työllistymiselle?

Sitä en sitten osaa sanoa, onko kyse tilaajan tuottajille toimittaman aikataulu-/autokiertodatan puutteellisuudesta vai jostain muusta...

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Jokseenkin koominen on tuo Pirkkalainen -lehdessä luettavissa oleva Häyrysen kommentti "lähtöajoista Suupalta länteen"... Nuo Suupan lähtöajat länteen (Tampereelta tultaessa) löytyvät nytkin vain ja ainoastaan netissä julkaistuista pysäkkiaikatauluista. Niitä ei löydy paperiaikatauluista, puhumattakaan kuljettajien ajo-ohjelmista eli "sarjalapuista". Sarjalapuista ei löydy Suupan aikoja edes Tampereen suuntaan ajettaessa, nekin joutuu paperiaikatauluista kuljettaja itse ajon aikana luuraamaan ja varmistelemaan... Käsittääkseni älypuhelimen omistaminen, puhumattakaan sen käytöstä työasioissa ajaessa, ei ole vieläkään edellytys kuljettajaksi työllistymiselle?
> 
> Sitä en sitten osaa sanoa, onko kyse tilaajan tuottajille toimittaman aikataulu-/autokiertodatan puutteellisuudesta vai jostain muusta...


Hyvin samantapainen tilanne on jo _toista kesää_ oleva tilanne linjalla 20: aikataulukirjassa on Rautatieaseman aika (Stockmannin pysäkin aika) mutta tuottajien autokiertodatassa on Keskustorin aika (Hikivuoresta asti tulevilla vuoroilla). Arvatkaa kumpaa ajoista määrättiin käyttämään kun asiaa varmistettiin? No vahinkoja sattuu, mutta asiasta ilmoitettiin jo heinäkuun ja elokuun alun 2014 liikenteen perusteella....

----------


## Rester

Puhumattakaan näistä näkymättömistä ajantasauspisteistä vaikkapa 47:lla. Kuljettajan ajo-ohjelmaan on kyllä merkitty virallinen tasausaika Koilliskeskuksella molempiin suuntiin (mikä sinällään pitkällä linjalla on ihan ok), mutta eipä moista kohtaa löydy aikataulukirjasta edelleenkään. Pysäkeillä on sinällään oikeat lähtöajat, mutta ei mitään mainintaa siitä, että tämä on ihan virallinen välipisteaika, jota ennen auto ei lähde.

----------


## J_J

> Puhumattakaan näistä näkymättömistä ajantasauspisteistä vaikkapa 47:lla. Kuljettajan ajo-ohjelmaan on kyllä merkitty virallinen tasausaika Koilliskeskuksella molempiin suuntiin (mikä sinällään pitkällä linjalla on ihan ok), mutta eipä moista kohtaa löydy aikataulukirjasta edelleenkään. Pysäkeillä on sinällään oikeat lähtöajat, mutta ei mitään mainintaa siitä, että tämä on ihan virallinen välipisteaika, jota ennen auto ei lähde.


No mutta paljon pienempi paha se noin päin on. Tällöin sentään kuljettajalla on "pelimerkit" annettu siihen, että voi päivän työt suorittaa ilman oman älykapulan käyttöä siten, että pysäkkiajat osuvat kohdilleen. Päinvastainen tilanne, josta edellisessä viestissäni kerroin, on täysin älyvapaa. Matkustajalla on pysäkkiaika tiedossa, mutta kuljettajalla ei...

----------


## anttipng

> Jokseenkin koominen on tuo Pirkkalainen -lehdessä luettavissa oleva Häyrysen kommentti "lähtöajoista Suupalta länteen"...


Osaatko sanoa missä lehden numerossa tuo on ollut?

----------


## J_J

> Osaatko sanoa missä lehden numerossa tuo on ollut?


http://pirkkalainen.com/lehtiarkisto...01.7.15%20.pdf sivulla 7

----------


## ultrix

> Joka tapauksessa joukkoliikennetoimistolla on varmasti jonkinasteinen vajaamiehitys. Jos joukkoliikennettä halutaan tukea, on erikoista tinkiä suunnittelu- ja tiedotusmiehityksestä, jos perusasioissakin on satunnaisesti ongelmia.


Rekrytointikielto. Ilman sitä JOLI varmasti palkkaisi lisää tyyppejä hommiin (esim. meikäläisen  :Very Happy: )




> Kesän 2014 pysäkkipäreiden vaihtaminen oli täysi katastrofi ja hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten yhden henkilön sairastuminen johtaa koko organisaatiossa. Pysäkkipäreet piti vaihtaa koko seudulle kesäkuun aikana, mutta uudistetun linjaston aloittaessa 30.6.2014 edes kaikkia keskustan kylttejä ei ollut vaihdettu ja seudulla muutostyöt jatkuivat pitkälle syksyyn ja jopa alkutalveen.


Ai sairastuminenko oli syynä? Kuka sairastui, itse kylttien vaihtajako?




> Hyvä ilmainen tapahan on laittaa aikataulukirja nettiin hyvissä ajoin ja antaa aktiivisten käyttäjien heitellä vikakommentteja.


Juuri näin. "Beta-versio" JLF:lle ruodittavaksi  :Wink:

----------


## Rester

Kyllä viime kesän kylttienvaihtokatastrofi oli käsittääkseni tällä kertaa (huonon) kilpailuttamisen syytä: prosessi oli sen verran laaja, että se päätettiin kilpailuttaa JOLIn normaalisti käyttävän vaihtajan sijaan. Ja kilpailutuksen voitti sellainen, joka ei syystä tai toisesta osannut tulkita oikein sille annettuja ohjeita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:41 ----------




> Juuri näin. "Beta-versio" JLF:lle ruodittavaksi


Muutaman koevedoksen vieminen vaikka Keskustorilla kuljettajien taukotiloihin muutama viikko ennen deadlinea varmasti karsisi myös omalta osaltaan mukavasti virheitä.

----------

